# Jackson Cruise 10



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone see the hull design yet? Saw a few reviews and videos but seems no one is talking about the hull. Very basic 10 fter with a comfy seat!! Would be great if they kept the creek guys in mind on this model. If they did they may have a winner with a lighter, shorter and less expensive version of the coosa.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Drew Gregory does a review on the Jackson site and talks about taking it in creeks. There is a demo video but my computer won't play it for some reason. I would definitely be interested in it over a coosa for the size. I fish a lot of smaller creeks so I like the 10'.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lotaluck said:


> Anyone see the hull design yet? Saw a few reviews and videos but seems no one is talking about the hull. Very basic 10 fter with a comfy seat!! Would be great if they kept the creek guys in mind on this model. If they did they may have a winner with a lighter, shorter and less expensive version of the coosa.


It doesn't look much different than a Cuda, but I guess the hull is. I'll bet it is something between the Cuda and Coosa. That 10 footer would be an awesome creek boat. I've paddled my 12.5 foot Kilroy on some of the dinkiest creeks in Central Ohio all summer, and it has the same bottom hull as the Cuda.

I think it looks like a champ for the price. I wouldn't mind getting one, but I would like to get rid of a couple of Hurricanes first.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

When I get a chance I'll post some side-by-side comparison pics. My son really likes our Cruise 12. 



















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimVW (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow that looks comfortable but with the elevated seat how is the stability for creeks and rivers


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

That seat is in the high position in the pics. You can stand in it if you want to, it's pretty stable, but we have never taken it on fast water.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JimVW said:


> Wow that looks comfortable but with the elevated seat how is the stability for creeks and rivers


That is an issue with SOTs and those types of seats. You are more vulnerable to tipping with the seat in the high position, and you really are going to get addicted to having it high when you are fishing.

The smaller the yak and the bigger the person, the more likely you are to tip, so a 10 ft. might be great for small creeks, but inappropriate if you are big.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You only tip if you want to or do something dumb, the tippiness you feel is primary stability, it's made that way, that's one piece of turning, you lean into the turns like a bike, that's one disadvantage to the trihull designs, it does feel stable, but won't turn as well. Boats with good primary like Tri hulls have almost zero secondary, that's the point you fall in, boats that feel tippy have better secondary, you'll know when it's close to going over and can correct. Never ever judge a boat by the perceived 
Stability
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> You only tip if you want to or do something dumb,


Yeah, I thought that went without saying. You know who I usually paddle with...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

OK, I went down to the boat house and eyeballed both hulls. They might be similar, but are not identical.

The 'Cuda has a much more pronounced knife edge bow and a longer hard keel on the stern. The Cruise is more blunt and a little wider at the beam. 

The belly of each yak is very similar, so my guess would be that they share similar characteristics where stability is concerned. Being wider the Cruise is probably even more stable than the 'Cuda. A wobbly old guy like me can stand on the 'Cuda, much to the entertainment of my kids. It is pretty dang funny. 

I'll hopefully get some pics posted this weekend.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

backlashed said:


> OK, I went down to the boat house and eyeballed both hulls. They might be similar, but are not identical.
> I'll hopefully get some pics posted this weekend.


Is the boat house where you keep your boats or is that a yak shop. Curious as to if you looked at the hull of the cruise 10 or 12. I know they should be relativily the same or close. Thanks for the help.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My garage. 'Cuda 14, Cruise 12. I doubt the bow/stern would be that different with 14, 12 or 10.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Would love to see one. Sure wish there was a jackson dealer in NE ohio. Its hard to believe all the new sot yaks everyone is coming out with. I sure like the new ot predator mx but think i will sit tight till spring. There is a good chance we will see true coosa competitor before long.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bringing this one back to the top now that it's been on the market for a while. Has anyone saw a pic or seen the bottom in person yet for the 10 not the 12? Specifically looking for info on the hull design?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's the Drew Gregory video of the Cruise 10.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9poRtE9P4[/ame]

Bowhunter57


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Here's the Drew Gregory video of the Cruise 10.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9poRtE9P4
> 
> Bowhunter57


Thanks bow hunter, great video but I would still like to see the bottom. May have to take a road trip here before long.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Not the best pics...I just snapped a couple in the garage but maybe they can give you some idea of the hull and the sharpness of the leading edge of my cruise 12

 

 

 

Compared to my cuda 14



It's a hard little boat to beat for the money to be honest


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Not the best pics...I just snapped a couple in the garage but maybe they can give you some idea of the hull and the sharpness of the leading edge of my cruise 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics and much appreciated. That think looks brand new. I really want to pull the trigger on the 10 here soon. From the top it has everything I want. Looking for a good basic creek boat.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yakkin4bass said:


> It's a hard little boat to beat for the money to be honest


Two thumbs up on that. It can be easily converted into a decent anglers yak and makes a great recreational craft.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

How would a Jackson cruise 12 Fair in larger water like Lake Erie?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rminerd said:


> How would a Jackson cruise 12 Fair in larger water like Lake Erie?


I'd think it would do very well. In heavy swells I'd keep the seat in the low position. 

I've had my 'Cuda 14 out in the NC surf and I was amazed at how well it cut through heavy surf. The Cruise should be a champ on Erie.

There have been people with Coosa's out in the ocean and have been happy with it (maybe SMBHooker?).


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with backlashed. The cruise isn't a slow boat...good glide, stable, should be able to deal with rough water just fine. It really is a great alternative to a cuda if you want to save some cash. I have both boats as well just like backlashed and to be honest, I kinda like the open deck on the cruise. The center console on the cuda is really nice for holding my battery box and some tackle trays but the open deck on the cruise certainly has it's advantages too.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thinking about buying the cruise 12 for my fiancé. My only concern is it's speed. Not looking for a speed racer but don't want a dog either. Does the cruise 12 maintain a decent speed with a steady paddle? If we buy it it will be used 50/50 flat/moving water. We were looking at the 10 but I think the 12 might be a little faster on the flat water. Plus the 12 is only $50 more with much more cargo room. Also the 12 seemed to have slightly more leg room since my fiancé is 6'1" she needs that little extra. Thoughts?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Thinking about buying the cruise 12 for my fiancé. My only concern is it's speed. Not looking for a speed racer but don't want a dog either. Does the cruise 12 maintain a decent speed with a steady paddle? If we buy it it will be used 50/50 flat/moving water. We were looking at the 10 but I think the 12 might be a little faster on the flat water. Plus the 12 is only $50 more with much more cargo room. Also the 12 seemed to have slightly more leg room since my fiancé is 6'1" she needs that little extra. Thoughts?


If I remember correctly you got her a fs10t last year. If you don't mind me asking why are you now considering the cruise? Is the d10t for sale?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

D10t yes. It will be for sale soon. I'm buying a predator MX and she wants to upgrade as well since I'm buying a new one. Last year she wasn't sold on spending a lot of money on a kayak. Now that she loves it she saw the cruise 12 and really liked it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Thinking about buying the cruise 12 for my fiancé. My only concern is it's speed. Not looking for a speed racer but don't want a dog either. Does the cruise 12 maintain a decent speed with a steady paddle?


It does. My son smoked me when we first took the Cruise out together in August. He was in the Cruise 12 and I was in my 'Cuda. OK, I am 28 years older. been patched up a few times and was sick (didn't know it at that time) but he flew on that thing. He really likes it, I'll replace my Ascend with a Cruise (unless something better comes along) or a Kilroy.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

What ascend do you have


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Older D10, 2011 model. Ascend redesigned it the next year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

